# dragging bottom and feces on floor..



## anitana28 (Mar 20, 2008)

My cat was dragging his bottom across the floor yesterday. He rarely does this, the last time was maybe 6 months ago. Once in a while he does it. He draggd his bottom across the floor and once he did so,his feces was dragged in the same areas also. This isnt a behavior that happens a lot so im not sure if i need to take him to vet. Iwas planning on taking him for his check up in a few weeks but i dont know if i should now take him asap. his behavior is normal and is eating fine. I think it was just discomfort he was feeling when his feces was stuck and thats how it ended up on my floor. any opinions? thanks!


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

well it could be worms but it could also just be that his anal glands need expressed. a vet or groomer can do it in like 2 seconds. i don't know if cats have that but i know dogs do! wish i could be more help, i'm sure someone will have more info. good luck.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend's female spayed cat used to do this. It became such a problem that she had to be taken to the vet. It turns out she had some sort of problem/infection with her anal glands that was causing her discomfort. After they fixed her gland problem, she still had some itchy rash of some sort that caused the behavior to continue even after her corrective treatment. But once the rash was gone, the behavior was gone too.

It could be something similar, or even constipation.

On the same note- my cat Elfie likes to itch his butt on the carpet. He never leaves poo-skids though, quite luckily.


----------



## anitana28 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for the responses. Ill just take him to the vet have his annual check up along with it. he seems to be doing fine but its always me that seems to be over worried


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats do this when they have a piece of dookie stuck to their bum (really, it's stuck to their long fur) and they can't get if off. :?


----------



## anitana28 (Mar 20, 2008)

i just lookd and its a plant that he had eaten without us knowing:/ he didnt chew it . he loves eating greens but never chews . i liteally see it stuck . :/ im gonna make an apt for hisvaccinations and to fix that problem too. 

*hes acting normal ,playing and all his crazy behaviors so im sure it was just what i had thought. im still tkaing him to the vet on tuesday though


----------



## Stansmom (Mar 30, 2009)

crystal_ds said:


> well it could be worms but it could also just be that his anal glands need expressed. a vet or groomer can do it in like 2 seconds. i don't know if cats have that but i know dogs do! wish i could be more help, i'm sure someone will have more info. good luck.


My Siamese (who died in 2006 at 22) had the gland issue. It's rather rare in cats. Kris was the only cat with the issue at two of the three vets we went to over the 12 years I had him.


----------

